# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Zehir zemberek mektup!

## bozok

*Zehir zemberek mektup!* 



*ABD Temcilciler Meclisi'nden Davutoğlu'na ödül vetosu! "Hukuksuz, sorumsuz ve iki yüzlü politika!"* 

*İlhan Tanır (Vatan Washington muhabiri)* 


Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi Genel Başkan yardımcısı ümer üelik'in başkanlığındaki ve TBMM Dışişleri Komisyonu başkanı Murat Mercan, Komisyon yardımcısı Suat Kınıklıoğlu, AKP milletvekili Zeynep Dağı ve ayrıca Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın dışilişkiler politikaları başdanışmanı İbrahim Kalın'ın da bulunduğu heyet Washington'daki temaslarına 'soğuk' bir duş ile başladılar. 

Bu soğuk duşun nedeni, heyetin randevu istediği Kongre üyelerinden, New York'un Temsilciler Meclisi üyesi Gary Ackerman'ın, randevu yerine sert bir mektubu Woodrow Wilson düşünce kuruluşunun başkanı ve eski Kongre üyesi Lee Hamilton'a göndererek, kurumun Türkiye'nin Dışişleri bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'na vermeyi düşündüğü 'Kamu Hizmeti üdülü'nün iptalini istemesi.

Ackerman'ın mektubu, ödülün Davutoğlu'na verilmesinin Woodrow Wilson düşünce kuruluşunun ve eski Amerikan başkanlarından, aynı zamanda merkezin isim babası Woodrow Wilson'ın 'ideallerine ve amaçlarına ters düştüğünü' iddia ediyor. 

Temsilciler Meclisindeki Ortadoğu ve Güney Asya Komitesinin başkanlığını yapan Ackerman, mektubunda Davutoğlu'nun liderliğinin 'hukuksuzluğu, sorumsuzluğu ve iki yüzlülüğü' getirdiğini söylerken, Salı günü yayınladığı mektupta, Türk dış politikasını adeta bir düşman ülkenin dış politikasını tasvir eder gibi bahsediyor. 

Temsilciler Meclisinin önemli komitelerinden birini işgal eden Ackerman, mektubunda Türkiye'nin BM Güvenlik Konseyinde ABD'nin karşısında yer almasını, 'soykırım yapan' Sudan devletini korumasını ve 'soykırımı inkar eden' Iran'ı desteklemesini hatırlatırken, son filo krizine de değiniyor. 

Türkiye'nin 'Ortadoğu'daki istikrarsızlığı İsrail'in yardım gemilerini güvenli bir şekilde kendi limanına geçirmesini engelleyerek' artırdığını iddia eden Kongre üyesi, Türkiye'nin İsrail'i 'şeytan devlet' haline getirmeye çalıştığını ifade etti.

Davutoğlu'nun filo baskınını Türkiye'nin 11 Eylül'ü olarak tanımlamasının 'hasta edici' olduğunu yazan mektup, Türkiye'nin kendi tarihindeki Kürt terörizmi ile ilgilenmesi gerektiğini gerektiğini, Türkiye'nin Irak'ın içine girerek operasyon düzenlemesine rağmen Amerikan Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından terörist bir örgüt olarak kabul edilen ve İsrail'e binlerce roket atan Hamas'ı ise hiçbir şekilde terörist örgüt olarak kabul edilmediğini hatırlatıyor.

Ackerman mektubunu, 'başkalarına insanlık onurunu reddeden ve bu türlü bir dış politikayı temsil eden ve savunan bir yabancı lider, Woodrow Wilson Merkezinin ödülünü almaya değmez' şeklinde bitirdi. Ackerman'in Kongre ofisi, Vatan gazetesinin israrli telefonlarina ragmen konu hakkinda yorum yapmaktan kacindi.

Amerikan Kongresinde Türkiye'nin dış politikalarına olan tepki sadece Temsilciler Meclisi ile sınırlı değil. Geleneksel olarak Türkiye'nin yanında bulunan Cumhuriyetçi Partinin Kongredeki üyeleri de dahil olmak üzere, İsrail ile girişilen Gazze Gemisi dalaşından sonra Amerikan Kongresi ağırlıkla Türkiye karşıtı bir tavır takınmış durumda. ürneğin, Cumartesi günü yayınlanan ve Amerikan Senatosunun hem üoğunluk lideri, Demokrat Partili Harry Reid'in hem de Azınlık lideri, Cumhuriyetçi Partili Mitch McConnell'in beraberce Beyaz Saray'a gönderdiği mektup da tümüyle İsrail'in pozisyonu savunularak, İHH'nin ve Türkiye'nin rolünün sorgulanması. Ayrıca, Amerikan Kongresindeki Cumhuriyetçi Parti liderlerinden olan Mike Pence'in yakınlarda Türk tarafına bizzat da ilettiği gibi, Türkiye'nin gemi krizindeki rolünün araştırılmasını istemesi, ayrıca İstihbarat Komitesinin kıdemli Cumhuriyet Partili Pete Hoekstra'nın Türkiye'nin Hamas politikalarını eleştirmesi ve Türkiye ile İran ilişkilerini sorgulayan bir başka demeç vermesi, Kongre'de büyüyen tepkinin bazı göstergeleri.
Türk Meclisi heyeti, hafta boyunca Amerikan Kongresindeki temaslarına ve ayrıca Washington'da bulunan diğer sivil toplum örgütleri ile görüşmelerine devam edecek. şu ana kadar AIPAC ve ADL gibi AKP ile arası bozuk olan Musevi örgütler, heyetin randevu isteklerine cevap vermiş değiller. Bunun yanısıra Türkiye'ye sözde Ermeni yasatasarısı kavgaları sürerken destek veren ender Musevi kuruluşlarından Jinsa ile görüşme ise TBMM heyetinin programında görünüyor. 


Gary ACKERMAN 
(nymag.com/bozok)

İşTE O MEKTUBUN İNGİLİZCE METNİ:



News Congressman Gary Ackerman
5th District - New York
Queens & Long Island

June 15, 2010

Contact: Jordan Goldes, 718-423-2154

ACKERMAN DISMAYED OVER PLAN TO HONOR TURKISH FOREIGN MINISTER 

U.S. Rep. Gary Ackerman (D-NY), Chairman of the House Subcommittee on the Middle East and South Asia, today to expressed his dismay and deep concern regarding the intention of the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars (WWC) to honor Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu with the WWC Public Service Award. Ackerman this afternoon sent the following letter on the matter to Lee Hamilton, the President and Director of the WWC. 

The Honorable Lee Hamilton

President and Director

Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars

Ronald Reagan Building and International Trade Center

One Woodrow Wilson Plaza

1300 Pennsylvania Ave NW

Washington, DC 20004-3027

Dear Lee:

I write to express my deep concern and dismay regarding the intention of the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars (WWC) to honor Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu with the WWC Public Service Award. I am keenly aware of the need for greater cooperation and understanding in the world arena, and I applaud the invaluable work the WWC has done to build ties between America and intellectual and political leaders around the world. 

These efforts truly celebrate the life and work of President Wilson, and the United States benefits greatly the WWC's success in promoting effective international dialogue about vital issues and building essential strategic relationships. The Congress has wisely supported the WWC, contributing about a third of its annual revenue, and I am committed to sustaining that effort.

I am, however, very strongly of the view that publicly honoring Foreign Minister Davutoglu at this time is absolutely inconsistent-absolutely inconsistent-with the mission of the WWC and the ideals that animated President Wilson's administration and foreign policy. The actions and statements of Foreign Minister Davutoglu stand in sharp contrast to the legacy of President Wilson.

Turkey's foreign policy under Foreign Minister Davutoglu's leadership is rife with illegality, irresponsibility and hypocrisy. Turkey continues to not only deny the Armenian Genocide, but also to criminalize recognition of it in Turkey. Worse, Ankara threatens to break relations with states that acknowledge the role of the Ottoman Empire in the deliberate annihilation of 1.5 million Armenians as a matter of state policy. Turkey continues to militarily occupy Cyprus and to work against U.S.-backed efforts by the United Nations to resolve the conflict on that island. Turkey maintains a closed border with Armenia and has made improved relations with Armenia a political hostage to the conflict in Ngorno-Karabagh and denial of the Armenian genocide. 

Turkey recently voted against sanctions on Iran by the UN Security Council despite clear evidence that Iran's nuclear program has violated numerous UN Security Council resolutions, and both Iran's nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and International Atomic Energy Agency safeguards agreement obligations. Turkey has politically backed both the genocidal regime in Sudan and the genocide-denying regime in Iran. 

Turkey has fanned the flames of instability in the Middle East by rejecting Israeli efforts to channel humanitarian aid to Gaza through Israeli ports in order to ensure weapons were not going to be shipped to Hamas. Rather focusing its efforts on helping the people in Gaza, Turkey has focused on demonizing the State of Israel.

Foreign Minister Davutoglu personally described the recent flotilla incident as Turkey's 9/11, a sickening comparison of the unfortunate deaths of nine radical anti-Israel activists who died while assaulting Israeli commandos performing a legal blockade enforcement mission, to the worst terrorist attack in history, which claimed 2,976 innocent lives in my hometown, New York City. And, despite Turkey's own bitter history fighting against Kurdish terrorism, which has led to Turkish military operations well inside of Iraq, the Turkish government insists that Hamas, a State Department designated terrorist organization known for indiscriminate rocket fire on Israeli cities and suicide bombings in Israeli restaurants, is not a terrorist organization at all. 

A foreign leader who represents and defends this kind of foreign policy, one who has championed Turkey's most odious efforts to deny to others the human dignity that Turkey rightly expects for its own people, is not a worthy recipient of the WWC Public Service Award. 

In the interest of preserving the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars mission, namely, "advancing the ideals and concerns of Woodrow Wilson" I strongly urge you to rescind the decision to present Foreign Minister Davutoglu with the WWC Public Service Award. 

Sincerely,

Gary L. Ackerman

Chairman 

Subcommittee on the Middle East and South Asia


16.06.2010 üarşamba *10:46 / VATAN*

----------

